# Creating Handmade Joints for Small Cabinets



## TheShaver (May 9, 2010)

I am brand new to woodworking will be making a small medicine cabinet and want to make sound, simple easy to make joints with as few tools as possible (I don't have very many or anything fancy, just a Dewalt miter saw, a coping saw and a scroll saw for tools). What would you recommend?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I recommend an extremely simple medicine cabinet. You need a table saw.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Seems to me that the biggest issue you face is that you're going to have to live with the width of planks you can find rather than being able to rip to your own desired width, but that may not be much of an issue.

I'd say just miter the corners at 45 degrees across the planks and reinforce with brads. Medicine cabinets don't typically hold anything very heavy so the shelves should not even require dados, just use brads.

Paul


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You can purchase small dimensional lumber at Home Depot (HD) or at Lowes. These are usually listed as craft wood. 

Unless your miter saw can be tilted to make a 45 eg. cut I would recommend that you stick to butt joints. These are not fance but they are adequate for what you want to do.

Are you going to put a door on this cabinet or will it be open.

George


----------



## TheShaver (May 9, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> You can purchase small dimensional lumber at Home Depot (HD) or at Lowes. These are usually listed as craft wood.
> 
> Unless your miter saw can be tilted to make a 45 eg. cut I would recommend that you stick to butt joints. These are not fance but they are adequate for what you want to do.
> 
> ...


I am considering both options. What I want to do is build a prototype cabinet to store shaving gear, then build custom cabinets using both options of open and doored cabinets


----------



## TheShaver (May 9, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> You can purchase small dimensional lumber at Home Depot (HD) or at Lowes. These are usually listed as craft wood.
> 
> Unless your miter saw can be tilted to make a 45 eg. cut I would recommend that you stick to butt joints. These are not fance but they are adequate for what you want to do.
> 
> ...


I can rotate the saw to make 45 degree cuts or any degree cut. I simply rotate right or left


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Making just a mitered corner is like a butt joint. You could just do that and when together, drill dowel holes into the second piece. Put some glue in the holes and tap in dowels allowing them to be seen. Sand flat. It will looked like it's pegged together.


----------



## Caesar (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Use butt joints, yellow glue and a few brad nails. It'll last forever...:thumbsup:
Good Luck...


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/my-mp3-jukebox-wurlitzer-style-13645/#post106034


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*clamps and more clamps*



shmitty1 said:


> I am brand new to woodworking will be making a small medicine cabinet and want to make sound, simple easy to make joints with as few tools as possible (I don't have very many or anything fancy, just a Dewalt miter saw, a coping saw and a scroll saw for tools). What would you recommend?


1. Clamps and more clamps.
2. I would invest in a sander of some type if you dont have one. Preferably a oscillating type. This will help in sanding in the butt joints, on the face frame, in case they do not match. This can and will happen even if you buy poplar and oak and premium pine at the box stores. They are not all milled the same thickness and width sometimes.
3. Dowel or pocket hole jig. Great for face frames. I would start with a dowel jig and practice with that one first. Just so you can get familiar with it and then move on to the pocket hole jig. You can use a cordless or electric drill with either of these jigs.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

I could be mistaken, If so accept my apology. Seems like 2 people, relatively new may be working together to promote a product.

Anyone else suspecious?

RLH :thumbsup:


----------

